# Halo won't stop scratching himself



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Halo would scratch himself periodically under his front arms and his neck but yesterday I took him to the groomer and he has been frantically scratching behind his front legs like a mad man. Is there anything I can do for his itchiness. I was thinking about giving him another bath to see if it would help. HELPPPPP....I am open to all suggestions :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe he picked up fleas at the groomers? Some dogs are so sensitive they tear themselves apart with the first flea bite. 

Your vet will carry Capstar. It's a one time only pill that kills fleas instantly. Vets and boarding kennels use it regularly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It might be fleas but I'm hoping not. Have you seen any or any sign of bites? It could be whatever shampoo or conditioner they use. I would look for a hypoallergenic type shampoo and do another bath. I like TropicClean which is available at Petco and Petsmart. It's very gentle and has natural ingredients instead of a bunch of chemicals.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie scratches when he comes home from the groomer. I just help him so he won't tear his skin up from his nails!! I'm wondering if sometimes all the shampoo isn't rinsed off.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are washing him with a whitening shampoo and using a whitening conditioner, it could be leaving his skin dry and itchy. I only use the whitening stuff every 4th wash or so.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

When I wash him I use John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo, John Paul Oatmeal Conditioner and John Paul Oatmeal Conditioner spray. I looked him over for fleas and he has been treated with vectra 3D for fleas, ticks, mosquitos. When I came to pick him up from the groomer the person picked him up from the kennel and saw her knocked over his water bowl and he was wet and the groomer had to dry him again. Mom wonders if that could be the reason why he is scratching. He scratches after visiting the groomer EVERY time. I just sprayed him with John Paul Oatmeal spray conditioner and I haven't heard him scratch as much. ahhhh


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yeah this is my baby after the groomer. I wanted it short since it is warm in Virginia....it has been in the 80s and then all of a sudden it dropped to the 40s. I had to put a sweater and a jacket on him last night.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had dogs who scratched after having a short haircut. The blow dryer also could have irritated his skin. Most likely the products the groomer uses irritate him. I bought very high quality, all natural products and both MiMi and Ray scratched like crazy when I used them. Other people here are happy with the same products...so??? Maybe you could take some of your shampoo and conditioner, or just ask your groomer to use something more gentle.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you Sylvia!!!! I am going to go throw the fluff in the tub and I am going to let him air dry.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is short and loves to air dry....he zooms all around and rolls in a quilt I put on the floor!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Donna, halo zooms all around the room, flips upside down, snorts and then looks at me lol...he is soooo silly


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG....I forgot about the snorting!!


----------

